# lepord gecko



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

I LOVE MY GECKO!!!!! this is the first lizard that is actually calm in my hands!!!!! i love this guy(or girl? ill post some pics tomarrow of its underside and maybe i can figure out which one it is) I'm gonna let him/her sleep for now but heres some pics i took just alittle while ago, by the way the previous owner never cleaned out its care or handled it and when he tried to pick it up it bit him..... he dint kno wat he was doin, it hasnt bitten me and lets me hold it but not for too long, im positive i can get it to trust me :nod: i also had to sift through the sand for about 15 minutes trying to get the poo and dead crickets out....... but considering all that i got a deal! 15$ for setup and lizard.... well here are the pics!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

SWEET!! Looks to be an older animal. Take care of that monster!!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yea im pretty sure its full grown


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

nice!

they have one of those at my petsmart....like 90 $$$

is that a good price for a big one?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Umm.. I am not thinking it's a good price. They sell full grown ones at Pet supplies by me for 40.00. I think it could be a different gecko.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

l2ob said:


> nice!
> 
> they have one of those at my petsmart....like 90 $$$
> 
> is that a good price for a big one?


 hey fellow chicagoin! is your petsmart the one in orland??? thats my petsmart too!!! well thats a horrible price, go to chicago reptile house that place has the same thing for 30$ its by orland mall







pm me about it


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

ya there prob ripping me off...f*cking assholes...

o well i guess i gotta go searching for better ones....cuz i really want sometype of reptile..along with my p's ...since im easily entertained


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

go for a beardie or leopard gecko.... i think they are the best beginer lizards


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

hmmm your making me want to get lizards again lol how much you think it would cost to set up a tank for bearded dragon thats small (like 5" IF that) and wat size tank is that your gecko is in?

thx


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cool lil Gecko you got there


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

0123 said:


> hmmm your making me want to get lizards again lol how much you think it would cost to set up a tank for bearded dragon thats small (like 5" IF that) and wat size tank is that your gecko is in?
> 
> thx


 Even though the Bearded may only be 5" now hes gonna grow. So you may as well get the right size enclosure right away. IMO you will need at least a 40 breeder/critter cage. You will also need an under tank heater AND a heat lamp/ceramic heater for a "hot" spot. You will also need full spectrum lighting. These are the big purchases. But you can find the Critter cage for under $100. You can get the UTH online for less than $20. Go to HomeDepot, there you will find "clamp" lamps for the heat lamp and full spectrum light bulbs for under $10 each. You will al;so find the fixture for the full spectrum bulb there for under $15. You can even get Playsand there for a substrate for under $2!! And the last thing you will need is a water bowl and cage decor. 
So if my math is correct (its early!) you should be able to get a COMPLETE set up for well under $200!!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

TANK said:


> 0123 said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm your making me want to get lizards again lol how much you think it would cost to set up a tank for bearded dragon thats small (like 5" IF that) and wat size tank is that your gecko is in?
> ...











but if you dont want to spend that kinda money till it gets around 11 inches then you can get a 20L setups for around 70$ with everything


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

also my gecko is roughly 8 inshes


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

can someone ID it for me??? i think its a girl


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

l2ob said:


> nice!
> 
> they have one of those at my petsmart....like 90 $$$
> 
> is that a good price for a big one?


 It depends on what morph it is really. If it is normal it is a bit pricy but if it is something unusual it could be a good price.

Could you get a bit of a clearer pic of the vent area? from the bottom it looks like it could be a female but from the top it looks kinda like a male. Either way, nice looking leo there.

I think it will probably shed its skin in a few days so make sure you've got a nice humid hide for it. When it has shed its colours will be stunning!!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i cant get a clearer close up pic, i saw ur male and it doesnt have those pores and there is a small little slit close near where the pores of a males are, so im pretty sure it is a girl? does that sound like a girl?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice gecko. I have a big male. and it shared a home with my brothers female but it died a few days ago.







If you have the space you could geta bigger tank and get him/her a few friends, much more entertaining to watch and they are quite a social animal. Should be ok by itself though.
btw they sell for about £25-£35 in uk dunno that that is in dollars.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

torment...wat size tank u got there?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

im not sure wat sizit is ill go check the measurements, its pretty small, i think its a 10g footprint


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

its a 7g..... measurements are 20L 10W 7.5H


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

The slit will be its cloaca. If it is fully grown and there is no sign of the pores, then it probably is a female. Its just that its head looks quite broad.

If you can get hold of them, i would recomend feeding it a lobster cockroach every now and again. they are quite nutritious and because they are so fast, its great fun watching the gecko chase them down.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

cool thanx j burf! im pretty sure its full grown cause the owner had it for a long time and its around 8 inches! the head looks broad in the second pic but that was just the angle its actually not too broad, thanx again!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

o yea and i have another question, i can make a humid hide thingy out of gladware right? and the previous owner always just had the cave and it grew up using just the cave as a humid hide(the waterbowl i added myself)..... i personally dont think it would youse the humid hide if i built one, should i try anyway??


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I would definately make a humid hide. just because it hasn't had any shedding problems in the past doesn't mean it wont in the future. Mine loves its humid hide, spends mose of its time in it!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

oops, forgot too add, i dont know what gladware is, but if it is anything like tupperware it should be fine!

I just use an empty margarine tub. its quit uglt but i hide it with a plant so it doesnt really matter.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

ok cool ill try it


----------

